# Water Slide decals



## dkreibich (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I need some help finding some NASCAR water slide decals. I'm looking at either buying sets online or trying to custom make some of my own. I have made my own decals before but they must go over white bodies. I have read some of you are big on the Patto's Place decals, but I have heard mixed things from the guys in my club and iffy on spending 10-12 dollars for decals if they are junk. Just needed some ideas and hoping you could all help.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pattos decals are great. Once in a while I get decals from him that fall apart, but I never had a problem getting them replaced when it happend.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

ALso you normally get several sheets on a sheet and If you have problems with one. Put a thin coat of Future Floor Wax over them and they will be fine. Note his HO decals are scaled for 1/64th scale if you are modeling a TJET body then get them at 90% of HO size and they will work better.

Roger Corrie


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Decals - DIY vs. Patto´s*

Hi there,

I did my own decals (when my CITIZEN printiva Alps clone was still working... ) as well as I did buy from Patto´s place (more than once). Quality pretty much depends not only on the decal paper you use, but even more on the kind of graphics data.

You get the best results using vector graphics, i.e. you can scale them up at any sice you want w/o seeing single dots.

AFAIK Patto uses scanned material for most (or all?) of his decal sheets (please correct me if I´m wrong!!!), which explains the image raster sometimes seen on his decals. Doesn´t really bother me with HO scale decals, but once you buy 1/32 or 1/24 scale decals it´s becoming an issue.

I loke the decals paper Patto uses - I have more than 9 years old decals here, which still are 100% usable (slide from the carrier paper w/o tearing apart), so I myself really can recommend his stuff for HO scale!

Doing better decals yourself is a long way to go, at least if you don´t have any scanned stuff you can use as a template for drawing your own vector graphics. I HATE IT (but that might be a result of my daily job using CAD software...)! And I never had real luck with any of the decal papers I was using for my ALPS clone - once they wouldn´t slide from their carrier paper, then some were too thin and tended to tear when positioning on my cars, all in all a rather disappointing thing for me.

Oh, and of course you can do nice decals even with an inkjet printer (as long as you don´t need any white areas...), workarounds using white decal paper are possible, but no real alternative (IMHO).

To make a long story short: I enjoy Patto´s decals - no other place carrying such a great selection of different decals and he´s even willing to help you out when you need scaled up or down decals for your project!

Hope that helped a little...!?

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## dkreibich (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks I might give them a try then...I was just a little worried that they wouldn't be what I wanted. Do you know if they make white background slide decal paper? I like being to print some images off and just put them on my car right away and it would be nice if I could find some...

Drew 
www.rchora.com


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

White and clear decal paper can be found on e-bay.... I recently purchased some 1/43 decals from plato's place. For the most part they were good. unfortunatly some items were missing on my decal sheet for a compleat #14 Tony Stewart old spice look.It may have been just a minor mistake on thier part but for what you pay for them they should be compleate.As you can see in the provided picture there were some items missing. I have also used his HO decals in the past with NO issues!!! I have contacted them to see what if anything will be done???


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Try Micro-Mark. The links below lead to 1) paper and 2) fixatives.

http://www.micromark.com/decal-paper.html

http://www.micromark.com/decal-accessories.html

Russ


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Drew ,
both Micromark and Baremetal make both white and clear if memory serves me correctly. Just go to there websites and check them out. They i believe even have tutorials. I've made decals using everything from an ALPS printer to inkjet and depending on conditions you can get some interesting results. Have fun either way with the projects. Hope this helps .

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

With Pattos, I clearcoat each sheet with the Testor's/Model Master 1260 or 1261 clearcoat. One to two light coats depending on gloss level of coating. Only problem I've had has been with a couple of sheets being thin (weak color). I just do a second application over the first set once they've dried and you'd never know there was a problem. Yes, you do get multiple sets on a single sheet of his decal. Four to six depending on the decal set itself and what he can fit onto the sheet. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes coat Patto's decals with Future and let them dry fully before using - agree 100% and has worked well for me.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yes coat Patto's decals with Future and let them dry fully before using - agree 100% and has worked well for me.


*SWEET LOOK DOBA !:thumbsup:*


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Patto also do peel-and-stick now. Not as good I know, but great for clumsy people like me.


----------



## dkreibich (Mar 11, 2009)

alright thanks guys...I"m going to try some and see what I get...I'll for sure post some pictures on www.rchora.com whenever I get done


----------



## dkreibich (Mar 11, 2009)

well I have the decals ordered...also going to try to make some more of my own decals on the white background. I'll keep you updated in how it works


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - I think you'll like the Pattos stuff.


----------

